# Dropping pans



## P.O. in MO (Jan 23, 2013)

I am just getting started and have only had my rabbits about 6 weeks.  I know it won't be long before I need to build more cages and get more pans.  I bought 4 galvanized pans to start with and notice that they are already showing signs of rust.  I was just wondering if someone out there that has been using the galvanized pans could give me an idea how long they will last.  Or would it be better to get the ABS plastic pans.  The galvanized pans (30x36) are 18.70  and the plastic are 29.30.  Kind of pricey on the plastic ones, the galvanized price is bad enough.  But if the plastic lasts a long time and the galv. doesn't,  I guess you get what you pay for.  Also would like to ask if anyone has coated the inside of the galvanized pans with anything to prevent them from deteriorating. Or is there another alternative I don't know about.  Any advice would be appreciated.  PO


----------



## Prairiechick (Feb 4, 2013)

I only have one pan that is the galvanized metal.  It looks terrible, but I have had it about 6-years and it was used to begin with.  It doesn't leak and I don't think is even close to rusting through, it just looks bad.  I take all my pans out and pressure wash them from late Spring to as late as I can in fall, when I clean them.  I think this helps some.  You might be able to paint them, but be sure to use a metal primer first.
I like the plastic better overall though.  They aren't as heavy and I think they clean easier.  
I think you are getting scammed on the prices.  I get Little Giant plastic pans and they are just over $10 for 24X24.  I need to get some 24X30 pans for a 3-stack I have, but those are pricey since LG doesn't seem to carry that size.

Good luck on them.


----------



## P.O. in MO (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, I was beginning to think no one would.  I think I can get paint to stick to them if I wait until they are getting pretty rough and most of the galvanizing is gone.  There is a problem with the bigger pans being pricey.  I spent some time looking for alternative sources rather than going to a rabbit supply but can't find bigger sizes.  Duratray makes large size pans for animal use, they are 32.00 a piece but if you buy a dozen it comes down to 22.38 but thats still 268.00 plus shipping which is 71.00 so about 340.00 or 28.30 each and I really don't need a dozen pans.  Too much.  I think I'll stick with the galvanized after hearing that they will last a while without doing anything.  Thanks again for the input.  P.O. in MO


----------

